# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà

## thuhuong12

*Nơi hội tụ giữa rừng với biển, Cát Bà là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho các gia đình vào mỗi dịp hè. Để tránh khỏi tình trạng “dở khóc dở cười”, những thông tin dưới đây sẽ là hành trang bổ ích cho chuyến du lịch tới Cát Bà của bạn.
**
Ở đâu?
*
Có rất nhiều khách sạn hay resort ở Cát Bà cho bạn lựa chọn. Giá phòng ở Cát Bà thay đổi tùy từng thời điểm, nhất là vào các dịp lễ hay ngày cuối tuần. Do vậy, bạn nên book phòng trước ít nhất là 2 tuần để được giá tốt nhất. Nếu gấp, bạn có thể đặt phòng qua đại lý du lịch và mức giá cũng không thay đổi nhiều lắm. Các khách sạn được khách du lịch đánh giá cao: Hoàng Ngọc Hotel, Sea & Sun Hotel, Ks Lan Anh, Ks Lan Hạ, Holiday View, Ks  Le Pont, Ks Vinaconnex…

*Chơi gì?**Tắm biển:* đến với biển Cát Bà, du khách không thể không đến những bãi tắm nổi tiếng ở đảo. Các bãi tắm chỉ cách khách sạn có vài trăm mét. Đi bách bộ chừng mươi phút men theo bờ biển rồi qua một khe núi nhỏ, du khách đã đến với bãi tắm Cát Cò 1. Đứng trên nhìn xuống bãi tắm, du khách dễ dàng nhận thấy một bãi cát nghiêng theo mép nước quanh năm rì rào sóng vỗ.


_Cát Cò 1_

Đứng nhìn ra xa, về phía cuối của bãi tắm, chiếc cầu nhỏ nối bãi Cát Cò 1 sang bãi tắm Cát Tiên như dải lụa vắt qua núi. Đi trên cầu sang bãi tắm Cát Tiên, vượt qua đoạn cua che khuất của núi, một khoảng trời mới như đang rộng mở và một bãi tắm xinh đẹp pha lẫn hoang sơ hiện ra trước mắt.

Tại đây, du khách có thể tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi phơi nắng và tận hưởng những làn gió trong lành thổi vào từ đại dương.

Sẽ là thiếu sót nếu không đến với bãi tắm Cát Cò 3. Đây là điểm du lịch mới nhất của đảo Cát Bà. Bãi tắm Cát Cò 3 được xây dựng khá đẹp và hiện đại, dịch vụ du lịch ở đây khá hoàn hảo từ tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi, ăn uống.

*Tham quan biển đảo:* Biển Cát Bà có khá nhiều tàu du lịch loại nhỏ đưa khách đi tham quan trên biển, dịch vụ du lịch biển ở đây khá tốt. Du khách chỉ cần thông báo cho khách sạn nơi mình nghỉ là có thể có tàu đưa đi thăm biển Cát Bà.

Từ lâu, Cát Bà nổi tiếng với vịnh Lan Hạ – đây là vịnh nằm trong quần thể vịnh Hạ Long, nếu đi du ngoạn trên vịnh Lan Hạ ngắm phong cảnh núi non, biển cả, chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho du khách nhiều ngạc nhiên, kỳ thú.


_Vịnh Lan Hạ_

*Ăn gì?*Hải sản ở Cát Bà rất phong phú tươi ngon đặc biệt là tu hài được nuôi thành công trên đảo. Ngoài ra, còn có đặc sản rừng không kém phần thơm ngon, hấp dẫn.

*Sam 7 món:* món ăn đặc trưng hương vị biển vừa ngon, vừa độc đáo, có nguồn gốc tự nhiên, luôn đảm bảo độ tươi sống. Sam biển chế biến rất nhiều món ăn khác nhau như: tiết canh, gỏi, chân sam sào chua ngọt, sam sào xả ớt, trứng sam chiên giòn hoặc sào lá lốt, sam hấp, sam bao bột rán, sụn sam nướng, sam sào miến… Các món ăn từ thịt sam thơm ngon và độc đáo.


_Sam món ăn rất ngon tại Cát Bà_

*Tu hài:* Tu Hài chế biến được nhiều món ăn như: nướng, gỏi, nấu cháo… cách chế biến như sau: ngâm tu hài từ 2 đến 3 phút trong chậu nước nóng khoảng 80-90 độ, sau đó rửa sạch vỏ bên ngoài, rồi dung dao rạch nhẹ dọc theo chiều của chiếc vòi. Thịt tại những chiếc vòi Tu hài rất ngon, dai dai, mềm và ngọt. Món Tu hài muốn ngon còn phụ thuộc vào rất nhiều gia vị như tỏi, hành khô được băm nhỏ, sau đó cho dầu lên chiên, hành hoa thái nhỏ trộn đều, sau đó ngâm nước mắm, mỳ chính, hạt tiêu…


_Tu hài_

Đặc biệt phải kể đến món Tu hài hấp. Sau khi hấp khoảng 15 phút, cho Tu hài ra đĩa, mùi thơm tu hài quyện với mùi gia vị thật quyến rũ. Hãy trang trí khéo léo để có món Tu hài khai vị bắt mắt và hấp dẫn hơn. Món Tu hài hấp ăn vừa mát vừa thanh, có dư vị ngọt rất riêng. Thịt Tu hài hấp giòn, quyện với mùi gia vị thơm nức.

*Cá song:* là loại cá thuộc vùng nước ấm, vùng Thái bình Dương có tới 37 loài. Ở nước ta có khoảng 30 loài trong đó nhiều loài có giá trị kinh tế cao. Ở Cát Bà có 3 loại là cá song mỡ, song đen và song cáo. Cá song là loại cá dữ ăn mồi động vật và cho giá trị dinh dưỡng cao. Từ cá song người ta chế biến nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn, bổ dưỡng như: gỏi, cháo, lẩu, hấp, sốt, nướng…


_Cá song_

*Lưu ý:* Đi tàu ra vịnh Lan Hạ rất đẹp và tắm ở vịnh thì sóng lặng nhưng lại có nhiều đá nên bạn sẽ rất dễ bị xước chân và đầu gối.

Đi du ngoạn trên vịnh Lan Hạ thường xuất phát tại Bến Bèo, cũng có khi xuất phát ngay tại bến Tùng Vụng theo yêu cầu của du khách. Chỉ hơn 20 phút, trên biển, tàu sẽ đưa du khách đến đảo khỉ. Thực ra đây là đảo Cát Dứa- một hòn đảo nằm trên vịnh Lan Hạ, mấy năm gần đây, Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà và kiểm lâm huyện Cát Hải đã đưa khỉ về đây nên đảo mới có tên như vậy. Khỉ được đưa về đây sống với tự nhiên nhưng cũng rất gần gũi con người, chúng thích đùa giỡn với khách du lịch. Đảo Cát Dứa là nơi tắm biển thật lý tưởng. Ở đây nước trong xanh và sạch, sau khi tắm biển xong lên bờ nằm dài trên cát tận hưởng ánh nắng, thật thú vị.

Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà là một điểm du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn và đặc biệt hấp dẫn đối với những du khách thích phiêu lưu mạo hiểm. Vườn có 4.500 ha rừng nguyên sinh có hệ thực vật thường xen lẫn rừng cây lá rộng, cây lá kim và rừng kín lá rộng thường xanh nhiệt đới phát triển trên núi đá vôi. Vườn có nhiều loại động vật, thực vật quý hiếm nên đây là nơi bảo tồn nguồn gen đa dạng.

Điểm độc đáo của vườn là có tới 22 loài được ghi trong sách đỏ Việt Nam và 6 loài được ghi trong sách đỏ thế giới. Trong số động vật được ghi trong sách đỏ thế giới thì vườn quốc gia Cát Bà có voọc đầu trắng, đây là loài động vật đặc hữu của Cát Bà.

=======================================
*
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN QUỐC TẾ TINH NHUỆ - Phòng vé xe Hoàng Long
*Địa chỉ: *Số 645 Hoàng Hoa Thám – Ba Đình – Hà  Nội
*Điện thoại*: 0983.66.11.70;    0903.224.808;    0916.900.946;
*Website:  http://Xekhachchatluongcao.com

----------


## thuhuong12

up...........

----------

